# No need for a jeep



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

This thing does better than any jeep stock.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq2jY1trxqg[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2013)

They must have strong backs to ride in that jalopy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2013)

havasu said:


> They must have strong backs to ride in that jalopy.



You remember when they were new don't ya?


----------



## havasu (Oct 10, 2013)

Hay now OLD dog!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 10, 2013)

Well, for what it's worth, I wasn't around when they invented dirt...but I remember when it was clean...


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2013)

In my era we call those antiques.....


----------

